

Ask YC: What's up with Startup School? - dfranke

Last year's was April 19, but this year's hasn't been announced yet.  Is there still going to be one this year, or did AngelConf take its place?
======
tokenadult
Perhaps you didn't see pg's announcement.

<http://ycombinator.com/party.html>

~~~
dfranke
What? My question was about startup school, not the summer funding cycle.

~~~
tokenadult
This link then.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494520>

~~~
dfranke
Aha. Thanks.

